# Taktfrequens sehr Ausschlaggebend?



## Dakicka (19. April 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen 512 infinon RAM Riegel (400 Takt) und EINEN 256 Kingston duel chan Ram Riegel (333 Takt).
Meine Frage ist nun, dar der Rechner ja auf einem 333 Takt läuft mit 768 Mb ram, ob er mit nur 512 Mb auf einem 400 Takt mehr Power bringen würde. Gibt es da Tools zum Testen?

Danke schonmal

Dakicka


----------



## chmee (20. April 2007)

Grundsätzlich kannst Du Everest Home Edition oder SiSoftSandra zum RAM-Lesen und Schreiben benutzen. Aber Du hast unterm Strich größere Nachteile durch weniger RAM als durch lausige 66MHz schnelleren Zugriff. Wenn dann noch -gehts überhaupt bei Dir ? - RAM und CPU asynchron laufen, ist alles gestorben..

mfg chmee


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

Verschieden Taktfrequenzen verursachen Probleme!
Dein Rechner wird nicht schneller, eher langsamer. Die RAM-Speicher arbeiten zusammen. Soll heissen, Daten die nicht in ein Riegel passen werden nahtlos in den nächsten Riegel geschoben. Wenn die Daten jetzt mit verschiedenen Frequenzen verarbeitet werden kann es passieren, dass der Prozessor "ins Stolpern" kommt.
Stell Dir vor Du willst eine grosse Kiste mit 2 Autos transportieren. Jetzt fährt ein Auto schneller und spätestens jetzt wird klar was passiert. Genau! 
Also raus mit dem "Störenfried" ganz nach dem Motto: Weniger ist mehr 

Bei einer XP-Neuinstallation zB würdest Du die Fehlermeldung "Windows konnte die Dateien nicht kopieren" bekommen. (Warum XP mit dieser Fehlermeldung auf verschiedene Frequenzen reagiert ist mir bis heute schleierhaft.)


----------



## chmee (20. April 2007)

1. Die RAMse können NICHT gemeinsam mit verschiedenen Taktfrequenzen gefahren werden. Das war aber auch nicht die Frage des Threadstellers. Der schnellere (400) RAM wird auf den Takt des langsameren (333) runtergetaktet, was aber kein Problem darstellt.

2. Sind die RAM-Riegel zu hoch getaktet, kommt es zu Schreib und Lesefehlern. Die zeigen sich zuerst in einfachen Dingen wie Lade/Speicher/Kopiervorgängen, da schon die Checksumme, quasi eine Fehlerüberprüfung, fehlschlägt. So passiert es dann, dass zB "konnte die Dateien nicht kopieren" gezeigt wird. Das passiert auch, wenn man den FSB hochtaktet, ohne dass der PCI-Bus und die Northbridge autarken FSB fahren. Liegt der FSB schon etwas ausserhalb des Standards, werden Festplattencontroller und weitere Dinge übertaktet und die Geräte arbeiten ausserhalb des Standards, was bei einem HDD-Controller zu falschen Zugriffen auf die Festplatte führt. FEHLER !

mfg chmee


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

@chmee:
Ich möchte hier ja keine Diskussion entfachen aber wenn der FSB 200 MHz hat, wird der 400er RAM mit 400 (2x200) angesteuert und der 333er wird nur mit 333 reagieren. Das automatische runterregeln durch den FSB gab es noch bei reinen SDRAM, nicht aber mehr bei DDR. 
Anders ist es natürlich wenn der FSB nur 333 MHz hat. Dann wird auch der 400er RAM nur mit 333 angesprochen.

Möglich dass ich hier komplett falsch liege, aber dann bitte einen Verweis auf Fachliteratur.

MFG ojamaney 

Ps.:Checksummenprüfung findet meines Wissens nur bei ECC-RAM statt. Heutzutage hat aber kaum jemand ECC-RAM eingebaut, ausser auf grossen Workstations, Servern ect.


----------



## chmee (20. April 2007)

@ojamaney: Einen Link auf Fachliteratur kann ich nicht geben, aber 
Alle RAM-Steckplätze bekommen den gleichen FSB. Heisst also, 333-RAM wird bei FSB200(400) übertaktet, und dass es zu Fehlern kommt, ist unausweichlich. Man fährt also kein 333-RAM bei FSB400 ! (OCing ausgenommen, Risiken eingeschlossen)

RAM reagiert nicht, sondern gibt per JEDEC seine Taktung/Ansteuerung dem RAM-Controller weiter. Das führt dazu, das die RAS/tCAS(..)-Einstellungen bei einem falschen FSB gefahren werden. Ergebnis: Fehlerhagel und uU Zerstörung.

ECC-Checksummenprüfung ist Hardware. Per Software gibt es natürlich eine Checksummenprüfung (CRC32). Und wenn zB die FAT falsch gelesen wird, dann ist die logische Windows-Schlussfolgerung "kann die Dateien nicht kopieren", weil er sie schlicht und einfach nicht findet 

mfg chmee


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> @ojamaney: Einen Link auf Fachliteratur kann ich nicht geben, aber
> Alle RAM-Steckplätze bekommen den gleichen FSB. Heisst also, 333-RAM wird bei FSB200(400) übertaktet, und dass es zu Fehlern kommt, ist unausweichlich. Man fährt also kein 333-RAM bei FSB400 ! (OCing ausgenommen, Risiken eingeschlossen)
> 
> RAM reagiert nicht, sondern gibt per JEDEC seine Taktung/Ansteuerung dem RAM-Controller weiter. Das führt dazu, das die RAS/tCAS(..)-Einstellungen bei einem falschen FSB gefahren werden. Ergebnis: Fehlerhagel und uU Zerstörung.
> ...



Hmm...im Großen und Ganzen möchte ich Dir schon recht geben, aber da sind ein bis zwei Sachen die mir doch noch ins Auge pieken 

RAM kann man im BIOS übertakten, in dem man explizit den Takt und die Stromzufuhr für die Ansteuerung des RAMs erhöht. Nur weil das Mainboard einen höheren FSB hat als der RAM Taktgeschwindigkeit, werden die Bausteine nicht gleich übertaktet.
Nicht umsonst gibt es Mainboards die mehrere Taktraten beim RAM unterstützen. Ich selbst habe so ein Board auf dem ich auch 333er RAM benutzen könnte. Dann wäre nur mein FSB nicht ausgelastet, aber keinesfalls laufe ich Gefahr dass meine RAM-Riegel wegbruzzeln 
Naja, ob RAM nun reagiert oder nicht ist Auslegungssache. Fakt ist aber dass RAM auf keinen Fall fährt ^^

In allem anderen hast Du natürlich recht


----------



## chmee (20. April 2007)

Gebe noch ein Schlußplädoyer
Ich gebe Dir grunsätzlich auch recht. In modernen Boards ist das asynchrone "Fahren" von FSB und RAM-Freq. Gang und Gäbe (bzw Teilereinstellung). Bei meinem "alten" NForce2 heisst es aber, wenn ich FSB anhebe, steigt unverweigerlich auch die Taktfrequenz der RAM-Bausteine und leider auch PCI-Bus-Takt und Northbridge.. Und da von DDR1-SDR gesprochen wird, dachte ich ausschließlich an ein älteres Modell.

Bin übrigens mit meinem Rechner bis FSB 350 gekommen, ab da gibt es bei intensiver Last diesen CRC32-Check-Fehler..
Athlon XP2800+ mit Kingston ValueRAM-1GB

mfg chmee


----------



## Dakicka (21. April 2007)

Ich habe ein Abit NF7-S in dem Rechner.... Weiß aber nicht mehr die Daten, deshalb hab ich nochmal Mr.Google gefragt...:

Allgemein

Produkttyp: Motherboard

Formfaktor: ATX

Kompatible Prozessoren: Athlon, Duron, Athlon XP

Prozessorsockel: Socket A

Chipsatz: NVIDIA nForce2 SPP

Maximale Busgeschwindigkeit: 333 MHz

Storage Controller: ATA-133, Serial ATA-150, Serial ATA
Prozessor

Installierte Anz. (max. unterstützte Geräte): 0 ( 1 )
Speicher

Unterstützte RAM-Technologie: DDR SDRAM

Installierter RAM (Max.): 0 MB / 3 GB (Max)

Unterstützte RAM-Geschwindigkeit: PC2100, PC1600, PC2700, PC3200
Audio

Audioausgang: Soundkarte

Signalprozessor: NVIDIA nForce2 MCP-T

Soundmodus: 5.1 Channel Surround

Produktzertifizierungen: AC '97



....

Wobei ich nicht Sicher bin, ob sie stimmen....

Demnach wäre der FSB 333Mhz


soll ich den 333 Mhz Riegel nun rausnehmen oder nicht? 


Grüße Dakicka


----------



## chmee (21. April 2007)

Ich stehe noch immer zu meiner ersten Aussage:
Mehr RAM ist besser als wenig von schnellem Ram. Und wenn Dein Prozessor mit 333MHz läuft ( zB Athlon xp 2800+), dann bringt es - da CPU und RAM synchron "laufen" - nur Probleme mit sich. 

Pack soviel wie möglich RAM rein und belasse es bei 333MHz. Das bringt dem Rechner und dem Betriebssystem sehr viel mehr als magere 512MB.

Ende Gelände. mfg chmee


----------



## ojamaney (21. April 2007)

Da Dein Board ja beide Taktungen unterstützt würde ich Dir empfehlen die Sorte RAM zu nehmen von der Du am meisten MB hast. Nur mischen würde ich nicht, das ist in keinem Fall ratsam und bringt auch nicht wirklich Geschwindigkeitsvorteile.


----------



## Dakicka (21. April 2007)

OK, Danke an euch beide!

MfG Dakicka


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. April 2007)

Selbst der 400er Ram wird nur mit 333MHz betrieben, wenn der FSB eben nur so hoch ist... und vorallem wenn daneben noch nen richtiger 333er steckt.


----------

